# Slow Head Gasket Leak in 2001 Sentra - advice needed



## bhuether (Sep 4, 2008)

About two months ago the car started overheating during stop and go traffic in hot weather. There was coolant loss but no visible sign. No standard indicators pointed to gasket leak. Pressure checks were negative as were block tests.

A few days ago the car started vibrating pretty rough for 15 seconds after starting. Then it just wouldn't start a day later.

Brought it to a shop and it does indeed have a slow gasket leak. Appears to be into the 4th cyclinder. They wanted to replace the gasket (for about $1800) but I just had them do a band-aid fix. So they replaced the plugs and dried out the 4th cylinder and put in some coolant leak blockage stuff.

We know we want to buy a new car but now is not good time. We are from NH where there is no sales tax but for the next 14 months are living in CA where tax is high. So what would you all do to keep this car running for another 14 months? My current plan is to watch for the rough starts. When that happens I will remove the plug, clean it, put a cloth into the cylinder to absorb moisture and then run a blow dryer into it to further remove moisture. And then add coolant leak stopper. Not very elegant but now really isn't good time for my wife and I to buy new car...

thanks,

brian


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

If you and your wife just can't buy a new car right now, why not just fix it?


----------



## bhuether (Sep 4, 2008)

Just seems so odd to spend $1600 or so on a car that is worth about $1300. It has 173K miles.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

who is quoting you 1800 to do a head gasket? holy crap!


----------



## bhuether (Sep 4, 2008)

A shop in Monterey, CA.

I have just learned that Oregon has no sales tax. So I think we'll head up there soon and buy a car. But I need to keep our car running for at least another month or so.

One thing I think I am forgetting about is the need to purge the cooling system of air. Any tips on how that can be done without the tools that a mechanic has? If I put in new coolant and run the engine with the coolant resevoir cap off, won't that force the air out?

thanks,

brian


----------



## chicanoaztec (Sep 27, 2008)

first jack the car up high enough so that the radiator is higher then the engine then put jack stands for safety then start filling the radiator untill its full, start the car keep adding coolant to the radiator untill its completely full u can tell when its full when the its alot of bubbeling coming from the top of the radiator, fill the overflow canister and keep it running to make sure its completely full if there is still air in the cooling system you'll get hot spot in the engine and it'll cause it to crack so make sure you have the system completely full


----------

